# coverings show, orlando



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone going to the coverings show in orlando this week? it is one of the largest stone and tile shows in the country. manufacturers from all over the world come to show off there products. i attend to keep up on whats out there, and make contacts for importing.


----------



## JJC (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes I'll be there! I've attended Coverings for the last 10 yrs or so and can't understand why more contractors don't attend. It's free, over 80 classes during the week that are free, great networking which is free, fantastic parties that are free. With the show alternating between Orlando and Chicago for the foreseeable future there is now no excuse not to attend. Did I mention it's free!! Try getting free at Surfaces or JLC Live etc.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Do they ever get to Charlotte?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> Do they ever get to Charlotte?


where ? :laughing:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

JJC said:


> It's free, over 80 classes during the week that are free, great networking which is free, fantastic parties that are free. Did I mention it's free!!


maybe you like it because your from *Free*port, Maine. arty:


----------



## JJC (Nov 5, 2005)

Caught me!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Jim, he oughta take a walk down along the walk downtown by LLBeans! Ain't nothin even CLOSE to free down there!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JJC (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi Bill,
Your right there is nothin free in freeport.
Great seeing your again at Laticrete and thanks for making the effort to attend.
I realize it is a great distance and expense to travel to a workshop.
Got some good pictures and some great ones that Henry took during the hands on part of the workshop. I'm sending them on to our editor in hopes of having them go along with a story of the events. These things take a toll on you as both Gerald and I just completed a two week road trip. 
Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

JJC said:


> Great seeing your again at Laticrete and thanks for making the effort to attend.
> I realize it is a great distance and expense to travel to a workshop.


It was my pleasure! Not only did I get alot of good useful information from You guys, but it was also a great excuse to go down and see a bunch of old friends! Steve Rampino and Art Mintie used to work for my family's company years ago-- they both got their start in the trade there.  And as for David and Henry, Kathy and I pretty much grew up with them. HMR was a good friend and business associate of my father and grandfather. In fact, my grandfather was the very first person to place an order with Mr. Rothberg back in 1956. :thumbup:

So this was a great time on many levels! I even got a chance to spend some time with my sister!


----------

